# Dordogne travels



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi we are off to the Dordogne on Monday for almost a month staying near Sarlat its our first time in this area and abroad with the van although we have been to most parts of France when we had a caravan but as this was over 10 years ago now would like to ask if there are any Major changes. We will be on the Dover /Calais ferry on Monday eve and then spending Tuesday travelling down avoiding Paris and by-passing Orleans hopefully any advice on Aires for Tuesday night and routes would be welcome thankyou Gerri &Tony


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Gerri,

We travelled down there last autumn and had a great time. There are dozens of Aires along the Dordogne and I guess you will have already sussed that.

The route we take goes along similar to what you propose - down towards Rouen, West of Paris via Dreux and Chatres then veering East or West just before Orleans depending on where you intend to start from.

There are a number of lovely Aires to stay at en-route depending on how far you want to go each day. We stayed at the following Aires over the years:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=573

or here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4241

or here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=590

When in the Dordogne you must try this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2900


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Gerri
Some of the roads have been changed between Rouen and Nonancourt N154 most of it is now dual and very good, Druex has not changed still loads of roundabouts.
Some good links on the previous post by Vennwood. We are travelling the same way on tuesday, we are on the train tuesday afternoon, if you see us give us a shout, we are meeting friends at Payrac from there I think we may give Vennwoods tip a go at Sarlat.

Bon Voyage

Ron


----------

